# Test Project (x)  Netbeans



## hasenfuss10 (2. Jan 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich habe gerade einen Test erstellt der eine Klasse testet. 
Der Test läßt sich mit rechter Maustaste Test File ausführen und läuft erfolgreich durch.
Nun sind noch mehrere Tests geplant die dann in Netbeans per Test Project ausgeführt werden sollen.
Momentan kommt wenn ich das ausführe:

Null Test: Caused an ERROR
...
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: 
...Test failed 
Override ignored for property "tests.failed"

Was ist zu tun? ???:L

Netbeans Version 7.0.1
Junit 3.8.2
Junit 4.8.2

Hasenfuss


----------



## Marcinek (2. Jan 2012)

Die fehlende Klasse in den Classpath hinzufügen. :toll:


----------



## hasenfuss10 (3. Jan 2012)

ich habe in Netbeans / Projekt Properties / Libraries den Pfad der Quellen hinzugefügt
/home/tom/NetBeansProjects/myApp/src
der Fehler kommt aber immer noch: 
bin mir aber auch nicht sicher welcher Pfad fehlt und wo der eingetragen werden sollte?

die Testdateien selber liegen phyikalisch in /home/tom/NetbeansProjects/myApp/src/test/app/util/

In Netbeans sind die Dateien im Package app/util  

Ich hänge Mal den Output an der kommt wenn ich das Projekt teste.
wie gesagt separat lassen sich die Tests ausführen

Hasenfuss


----------



## hasenfuss10 (10. Jan 2012)

mit der Package Deklaration 
package app/util 
in der jeweiligen Testklasse 
läßt sich das Projekt testen, d.h. alle Test laufen nacheinander durch.

obwohl sich die Tests im Package test/app/util befinden


----------

